# Automated Children's Garden Railroad



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

A little over a year ago, members of my club, the Northern Colorado Garden Railroaders, designed and created a small garden railroad for a local botanical garden. The entire operation is automated via battery power and radio control. I was there today, returning a Piko 2-6-0 to operation after they somehow stripped the gears (perhaps an LGB coupler tang got caught in the track?). This is the only problem we have had. It only runs a couple hours a day, but is capable of running all day long, as verified by a recent public event that lasted about 8 hours.

Please click the link for photo and more info ... click here


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice looking job. Operation sounds like it works out well.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Treeman said:


> Nice looking job. Operation sounds like it works out well.


Thanks for your help with the motor block Mike.


----------

